# Summit recreation trail over vail pass clear to ride?



## schwartzw (Feb 17, 2009)

Is the rec trail from Breck through Copper, Vail Pass and down to Vail clear of snow?

I know they had a lot of late season snow but lately they've had warm weather so I'm hoping it's clear to ride this weekend.

Bill


----------



## whambat (Mar 1, 2009)

schwartzw said:


> Is the rec trail from Breck through Copper, Vail Pass and down to Vail clear of snow?
> 
> I know they had a lot of late season snow but lately they've had warm weather so I'm hoping it's clear to ride this weekend.
> 
> Bill


They just used it for a foot race in the Teva games this past weekend, so I'm sure it's clear


----------



## tour (Jun 4, 2008)

that trail is usually plowed within 2 weeks after the resorts are closed, with exception to the areas where an avy could slide over the path. copper to vail pass, vail pass to vail are usually pretty early to be ready. frisco to copper has a section that always slides over the path west of officers gulch, after the resorts close for skiing. how much snow is up there, and the snow pack decide how long before that section opens.

that section wont be plowed until it is safe. you can walk your bike over the unplowed area and keep going. it is very unlikely you will be there when the slide happens, but if it does, you could be under 20-30 feet of snow. if anybody knows about avy's, then you know you're pretty much dead in that instance.


----------

